# AMD Phenom II X4 955 Lüfter ist zu laut + weitere Lüfter



## Slipknot1 (27. Juni 2009)

*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Lüfter ist zu laut + weitere Lüfter*

Hey Leute

Ich habe mir die Tage einen "AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3" gekauft.

Natürlich ist der standard Lüfter drauf (boxed) was mich nun richtig ärgert. Der ist nämlich richtig laut.

Nun wollte ich einen anderen Lüfter kaufen, aber welchen? 

Ich weiß nicht genau ob der Lüfter in mein PC passt. 

Mein System:

Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P - Motherboard - ATX - AMD 790X
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P, ATX, Sockel AM3

AMD Black Edition AMD Phenom II X4 955 / 3.2 GHz Prozessor
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3

          Thermaltake Matrix VD2000BNS - Midi Tower - ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Matrix schwarz VD2000BNS ohne Netzteil

Und dann wollte ich mir einen VGAKühler zulegen für die Gainward GTX 285... hat da jemand ne Idee was man kaufen kann?

Könnte bis 100 Euro dafür ausgeben, hauptsache der Rechner ist leise und kühl.


----------



## Knexi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Lüfter ist zu laut + weitere Lüfter*

Ich würde den Mugen 2 nehmen. Der kühlt meine CPU im Idle auf 1°C über Raumtemperatur ohne dass der Lüfter anläuft.

Für die Grafikkarte schau dir einmal Scythe Musashi, Thermalright T-Rad2 und AC Accelero S1 an


----------



## Slipknot1 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Lüfter ist zu laut + weitere Lüfter*

Ich glaub der passt aber nicht rein... da sind die Rambausteine im Weg. Es sei denn der geht über die hinweg?!?!?


----------



## Knexi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Lüfter ist zu laut + weitere Lüfter*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der passt aber nicht rein... da sind die Rambausteine im Weg. Es sei denn der geht über die hinweg?!?!?



Wenn du normalen Ram hast dann geht er darüber hinweg, wenn du OCZ Reaper oder Corsair mit DHX Kühlung oder Corsair Dominator hast, dann hast du Probleme


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Lüfter ist zu laut + weitere Lüfter*



Knexi schrieb:


> wenn du OCZ Reaper oder Corsair mit DHX Kühlung oder Corsair Dominator hast, dann hast du Probleme


 
Dann kann man einfach die anderen Dual Channel Bänke benutzen, sollte gehen.


----------



## Knexi (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Lüfter ist zu laut + weitere Lüfter*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann kann man einfach die anderen Dual Channel Bänke benutzen, sollte gehen.



Bei mir belegt er 2 Bänke


----------

